# zelda all and any



## fantasy noob (May 25, 2007)

i like zelda ther are cool games i personnaly think it deserves its own thread also im bored but any way whats ur opinion favorites least favorites

my favorite would be a toss up either a link to the past or twilight princess with ocarina coming in a close second

i hated wind waker and majoras mask 

the both the oracles were ok but just not quality

plzz discuss


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 25, 2007)

Ah, Zelda. Possibly my favourite game ever  Well, Zelda and the Ocarina of Time, at least, on the old N64. I've played that so many times, but I still don't get bored of it. Those kinds of games are definitely my favourite, where you have a whole land to wander around and explore and there are loads of different things to do.  

I've had a go on the Zelda game for the Wii, although seeing as it's a friends Wii, I haven't had much chance to play on it properly. Haven't progressed very far as yet! I will though, if I ever get my own Wii (I really want one). In fact, I'd only buy a Wii just so I could play Zelda! (And possibly other slashy knife games, they look quite fun).


----------



## Somni (May 25, 2007)

Never really played Zelad (did not have the consoles) but have played the Wii version, midly fun. It goes something like this:  Swing sword, blunder into wall, collec gem, fall in larva (which says more about my ability  to control the game than the game itself).

My brother finds it great fun.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 25, 2007)

it is great fun the sword movement is gay but the techniques are sweet


----------



## Talysia (May 25, 2007)

I have to say I loved Link to the Past.  It was one of the first RPGs I played way back when on the SNES.  Ah, nostalgia.


----------



## Commonmind (May 25, 2007)

Link to the Past is still my all-time favorite, with Ocarina of Time coming in a very close second. While I enjoyed Twilight Princess, the overall experience didn't progress the series in the same way each first iteration of the series did for its respective platform. Link to the Past was leagues ahead of the original two titles; Ocarina was leagues ahead of it; and while Wind Waker was by far my least favorite in the series, it still took steps in different directions and attempted to augment the formula to some degree. Of course, there are arguments to be made about TP originally being a GCN project, but there was still enough development time between titles to push the title further from a gameplay standpoint (and there could've been some technical improvements as well). 

I loved each and every one of the handheld titles, as for me they brought back the gameplay mechanics inherent in Link to the Past, and being that I'm an older gamer they were also very nostalgic in this respect. My only complaint being that there were simply too many of them to play for one fan


----------



## Cydon (May 26, 2007)

Ocarina rules all. There is no argument.


----------



## fantasy noob (Jun 1, 2007)

hahhaha finaly beat twilight princess nice ending still leaves it open but ya it was good gannaon dorf look pritty sweet in this one


----------



## scalem X (Jun 2, 2007)

well since we have a Wii at my sisters (well I guess I can call it home) and our games are still limited to wii sports and wii play, I think that for my sister's girlfriend's birthday (in 2 days), someone will buy zelda. 

I'll have a go then and see what it's like .


----------

